# VS Lathe confusion



## tdibiasio (Jan 13, 2009)

I am really getting tired of changing speeds on my Jet 1220 by changing the belts to pulley locations.  I have been researching VS lathes as a replacement, however I would like to stay wilth the same general size of the 1220.  I know that Jet makes a 1220 VS which would be perfect size wise, but it appears like you still have to change the belts locations to go through the range of spindle speeds.  My questions are two:

Is there a fully VS lathe out there in the same general size as the Jet 1220 that would not require belt changes?  (make and model)

Also if I went with the Jet 1220 vs is there a pulley setting, say the mid range, that would get me through most pen turning activites without having to change the belt?  I usually turn the pen in 1800 range and sand and finish in the 800 range.  I have tied to find online the vs speed ranges within a particular belt setting for the 1220 vs, however I was not able to find this - even by looking at the product manual.

I think if I could get by with a single belt setting within the VS range 800-1800 and then only have to change the belt to get into the 2000 range for polishing and buffing of the wax, I could live with that.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd have to check at home, but on my PSI VS lathe there are 3 pulleys, the first set gets me a range around 650 to 1500 or so, the second is around 1200- 2800 or so, and the last is around 2500 - 3800 or something like that.  

If nobody else posts specifics (and I bet somebody will), I'll double check the actual numbers at home.  

It does have a very wide range (at least the PSI) basically the top speed is about 2.5 times the lowest speed for each setting.

Hope this helps a bit.

Steve


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have that particular lathe, but i did buy the PSI VS motor conversion for my delta midi lathe. Mine has 3 pulleys and the middle one works well enough for me to turn fast and sand slow (1250 low end and 2150 high end, I think?). I'm not aware of any FULLY VS lathe out there but I could be wrong. I think even the 'big boys' like Powermatics have two pulleys (but I could be wrong, I don't own one).


----------



## TribalRR (Jan 13, 2009)

Craftsman makes one that you don't change belts. The range though is 400-2000 RPM. I have it and havn't been too happy.


----------



## GouletPens (Jan 13, 2009)

TribalRR said:


> Craftsman makes one that you don't change belts. The range though is 400-2000 RPM. I have it and havn't been too happy.


 yeeahhhhhhh....craftsman isn't really known for making good lathes. I think the problem you run into with the VS motors is that when you try to go too wide of a range on one pulley, you'll lose a lot of torque. Same reason they have a transmission on a car, or different gears on a bike. What would be nice is if there was a VS lathe with a "transmission" or sorts to changes the belts for you at certain speeds to always give you good torque....heck maybe that's already been done. What do I know, I own 3 midi lathes!!!!:tongue:


----------



## TribalRR (Jan 13, 2009)

Actually torque isn't the problem, it has a 2hp motor and I've turned an 18" platter with it. I have just been very disapointed with the quality of the lathe. My centers were off alot and I've had to replace almost all the locking levers because the threads striped off or the plastic handles broke.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 13, 2009)

The Jet 1236, 1442, 1642 have variable speeds in the Reeves drive variable pulley. Although these lathes have steps and and increments, I am fairly certain that all you do is change the position of the knob to change speed instead of changing belts. I could be wrong, but fairly certain that is the way those work.


----------



## theturningcircle (Jan 13, 2009)

You haven't mentioned finance and if this is not a problem, you'd go a long way to beat the Vicmarc 100 VS. Solid and a good speed range. Ideal for pens and othe rsmall turnings, like boxes etc. 
Ian


----------



## marcruby (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going make a second vote for the vicmarc VS.  The only problem with it is that it costs as much as a full size lathe.  But if you want a full power lathe in a small packege, its the winner by a mile.

Marc


----------



## amosfella (Jan 13, 2009)

There is another option to buying a new lathe.  Buy a new motor for it.  
Look up Craft Supplies USA 186-1105 for 1/2 hp, 186 0105 for 1 hp, and 186-1120 for 2 hp.
The other lathe that has what you want would be a oneway lathe.  I have used these, and they have speed ranges from 0-4200? rpm on the highest pulley setting.  
I believe that the Jet 1220VS also has the speeds you're looking for.  I'll go out to the shop and check mine and report back.

Edit:  The speeds on the Jet 1220 vs as are reported on the Vs controler are as follows (the first number refers to the pulley number, the rest is the RPM range)

#1=  200-470
#2=  330-800
#3=  500-1200
#4=  760-1800
#5=  1100-2700
#6=  1800-4300

Looks like at #4 it fits right where you want it to.  Good luck, and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Dario (Jan 13, 2009)

I own a Jet mini VS (older one) and turned quite a few on it.  I never changed belt positions (other than when I experimented on it).  The mid setting range takes care of all my speed requirements well.  Sorry I don't have the range but you should be able to get it from WHM / Jet.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 14, 2009)

leehljp said:


> The Jet 1236, 1442, 1642 have variable speeds in the Reeves drive variable pulley. Although these lathes have steps and and increments, I am fairly certain that all you do is change the position of the knob to change speed instead of changing belts. I could be wrong, but fairly certain that is the way those work.



Isn't the 1642 an EVS?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 14, 2009)

Even higher prices EVS lathes have belt change requirements for high and low ranges. They vary within those ranges with a knob adjustment.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 14, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Even higher prices EVS lathes have belt change requirements for high and low ranges. They vary within those ranges with a knob adjustment.




Don't know if I'd count mine as one of the higher priced EVS lathes but my Nova DVR don't have any belt at all.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 14, 2009)

General makes a lathe like that, I believe; but is costs about $2500 and folks have been having trouble with the controller boards so it might not be the best choice.
 
As to the small Vicmark, suggestion, I saw something recently that said there were no longer any importers for this lathe.  CSUSA no longer carries them.  The Nova might be your only option unless you want to go to a bigger lathe with a Reeves drive.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 14, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Isn't the 1642 an EVS?



It is! I cut short my notes on the post due to being between meetings!:biggrin:

But it is a VS with two belt positions to give the following speeds:
50-1200, 125-3200 RPM.

I am strongly contemplating a Reeves drive when I return to the States in a couple of years, or the 1642 if I can find one on CL or ebay for a reduced price.


----------



## holmqer (Jan 15, 2009)

The Nova DVR XP is beltless and similar in size to the 1220 (It is a 1620). It has variable speed from 100 to 3500 RPM. It weighs about twice as much (180 lbs)


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 15, 2009)

True.  But isn't the Nova about 4x the price of a 1220VS??


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mudder said:


> Don't know if I'd count mine as one of the higher priced EVS lathes but my Nova DVR don't have any belt at all.



Yep. Got me. I should have said 'most'. The Nova is a different animule.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2009)

leehljp said:


> It is! I cut short my notes on the post due to being between meetings!:biggrin:
> 
> But it is a VS with two belt positions to give the following speeds:
> 50-1200, 125-3200 RPM.
> ...



The Grizzly G0632 is very similar to the Jet 1642 but costs quite a bit less. It is what I have.
The much maligned Reeves drive can be the perfect solution for many people. It costs much less than EVS machines and works. What more do you want? I used one daily for six years before upgrading to my EVS Grizzly. It is still in daily use by a professional turner. Like I said, it work. Plus they often fit budgets fancy brands would bust.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 15, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> The Grizzly G0632 is very similar to the Jet 1642 but costs quite a bit less. It is what I have.
> The much maligned Reeves drive can be the perfect solution for many people. It costs much less than EVS machines and works. What more do you want? I used one daily for six years before upgrading to my EVS Grizzly. It is still in daily use by a professional turner. Like I said, it work. Plus they often fit budgets fancy brands would bust.



Thanks Frank. I will looking at Grizzly, even the EVS. What do you know about the G0462? It might be enough for me. The main thing I want is a variable speed that full EVS or a Reeves drive allows for. 90% of the use will be for pens.

Which model do you have now?


----------



## Don Shelton (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone installed a VS controller for a router on a single speed lathe motor?  I don't know why that wouldn't work.  The motor is only 3/4 hp and it's simply a matter of controlling the current.


----------



## Dario (Jan 16, 2009)

Don Shelton said:


> Has anyone installed a VS controller for a router on a single speed lathe motor?  I don't know why that wouldn't work.  The motor is only 3/4 hp and it's simply a matter of controlling the current.



This suggestion came up several times over various forums and the answer is ALWAYS...it will not work.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 16, 2009)

And you risk damage to the motor and or the controller.

Don't Do It!!!


----------



## StatProf (Jan 16, 2009)

leehljp said:


> The Jet 1236, 1442, 1642 have variable speeds in the Reeves drive variable pulley. Although these lathes have steps and and increments, I am fairly certain that all you do is change the position of the knob to change speed instead of changing belts. I could be wrong, but fairly certain that is the way those work.



I have the 1442 and it is a fantastic lathe with two exceptions.

1. When I am turning at high speeds, the speed control arm is a little in the way.

2. If you reverse chuck a bowl, the lip of the bowl hits the motor. I get around this by mounting a piece of pvc with leather on the end around my Oneway chuck.

If I had it to do again, I might get a different one, but I basically got this one for free. It is still an excellent lathe and I love that I don't have to change belts!

StatProf


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 17, 2009)

StatProf said:


> ......1. When I am turning at high speeds, the speed control arm is a little in the way.


 
You are not the only one who has complained about the handle.  Seems to me there ought to be a way to modify the handle to make it less of a problem that would not be too difficult to carry out?
 
Would you mind taking a picture or two of the handle to give me some idea of what it looks like?  Maybe I can offer a suggestion.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 17, 2009)

StatProf said:


> I have the 1442 and it is a fantastic lathe with two exceptions.
> 
> 1. When I am turning at high speeds, the speed control arm is a little in the way.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information. This will help me in deciding what I want. I am torn between a real EVS and the lesser expensive Reeves drives. I do like the slower or "0" RPM start of EVS versus 300/400/500 minimum of different Reeves drives. The very low speed is something that I want.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 17, 2009)

leehljp said:


> Thanks Frank. I will looking at Grizzly, even the EVS. What do you know about the G0462? It might be enough for me. The main thing I want is a variable speed that full EVS or a Reeves drive allows for. 90% of the use will be for pens.
> 
> Which model do you have now?



Hank, I have the EVS G0632 and love it. Powerful, smooth, silent, heavy, easy to use.
I'll say that it is 95% of what a PM is but for thousands of dollars less.
The G0462 is a Reeves drive dressed up in a fancy suit.
You will get a much better tool in the G0632.
Now, Grizzly is coming out with a new model, the G0694, which is a really big and powerful bad boy. At $2,650.00 it will compete with the well known professional models. It is in the catalog but not on website or in stores yet. I think May is delivery date expected.


----------



## tdibiasio (Feb 20, 2009)

*Confusion is over*

Guys,

Thanks for all your comments on VS lathe options.  I looked at all the options and decided the Nova dvr was the lathe for me but was just to expensive at $2199, so I ordered a Jet 1220vs from Woodcraft (10% off all power tools and no shipping cost to get it to the store)  Well after a week and half and no word from WC, I called and the store manager told me that they were back ordered from Jet and would not be available till Mid April.  My next question to him was "well what can you do on a Nova DVR XP".  His answer suprised me, he said I can sell you one for $1599 !!!  So I told him I would call him the next day.  Well I went home from work and sweet talked the misses and she said if you want it then just get it - you deserve to have what you want........

Well let me tell you - this is one SWEET lathe and I could not be happier.  NO more changing belts and man does this thing purrrr like a kitten.  This is one quiet and smooth running machine. Cant wait to turn some pens on this thing.  Oh and to make the deal even better the store manager at WC threw in a 1" threaded tool post and a 1 1/4 x 8 insert for my G3 chuck for what he called my "trouble" of waiting for the Jet 1220 to arrive.  I was really not inconvienced that much by this, but I guess he felt like taking care of a regular customer and I was not going to refuse.

Got to go turn some chips, finally I got a gloat this time worth writing about.


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!  That is a fine lathe.


----------



## BruceK (Feb 20, 2009)

A dvr for $1599 is a great deal.  I got mine in October when woodcraft had $500 off with free shipping but we are still talking a couple of hundred more than what you paid even with that discount.  You did good! I've been real happy with the DVR, quite an upgrade from the jet mini and since I have limited space to turn in my garage it really fit my needs.  Congratulations!


----------



## holmqer (Feb 21, 2009)

tdibiasio said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all your comments on VS lathe options.  I looked at all the options and decided the Nova dvr was the lathe for me but was just to expensive at $2199, so I ordered a Jet 1220vs from Woodcraft (10% off all power tools and no shipping cost to get it to the store)  Well after a week and half and no word from WC, I called and the store manager told me that they were back ordered from Jet and would not be available till Mid April.  My next question to him was "well what can you do on a Nova DVR XP".  His answer suprised me, he said I can sell you one for $1599 !!!  So I told him I would call him the next day.  Well I went home from work and sweet talked the misses and she said if you want it then just get it - you deserve to have what you want........
> 
> ...



I got my DVR back in October when they were having a $500 off sale on Nova lathes so got it for about the same price. I have been very happy with it.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 21, 2009)

I've drooled over the DVR whenever I go into the Woodcraft store...   

Congratulations


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 21, 2009)

leehljp said:


> The Jet 1236, 1442, 1642 have variable speeds in the Reeves drive variable pulley. Although these lathes have steps and and increments, I am fairly certain that all you do is change the position of the knob to change speed instead of changing belts. I could be wrong, but fairly certain that is the way those work.



That's the way my 1442 works... there are 6 or 8 increment settings... in theory there would be an infinite number of settings, depending on where you set the lever, but it won't "lock" into place except on the preset speeds.  I can set between 450 and 600, but the lever will move either up or down during turning to the locking position on the reeves.  

Ideally, if you had a variable speed motor on the reeves, you would effectively have a "transmission" type of speed control, but I think as has been pointed out, you might lose some torque/power on the motor... not an engineer, so don't quote me on any of this.


----------



## mitchm (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrat with your new "toy"!  Its a real fine lathe!! :biggrin:


----------

